

Averia: The creation of an average font - e1ven
http://iotic.com/averia/

======
fuzionmonkey
I think we've all seen that the average of many faces creates a beautiful
face. <http://www.faceresearch.org/demos/average>

This is an interesting experiment, but it makes a pretty ugly font. It's a
muddy in-between that doesn't have the benefits of being a serif nor a sans-
serif font.

I'd like to see the averages of similar fonts.

